# Fish Heads



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I was at Winco a few weeks ago, and I was looking at the prices of their fish, seeing if they had any deals. Well, I came across salmon heads for $1.29/lb, and instantly snatched up the FEW they had. I asked Rachel about it a few days ago, and she said that the heads would be great for them, so I decided to call the local seafood company and asked them about it, and we went down there today.

So we ordered 40 lbs. of salmon heads that are going to cost us between $.50-75/lb. They may not have as much meat, but still!!! I get my whole tilapia for about $.99/lb at the local grocery store when it goes on sale, I can just feed one of those one day out of the week, and however much for salmon heads once as well. XD There goes mah fishes!

Anyways, just thought I'd spread the word, in case no one ever thought to ask about the fish heads, as they come pretty darned cheap, considering butchers would have normally thrown them away. XP


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hell they should be free since butchers usually throw them away, but i guess they don't agree since _someone_ in the world wants them haha. 

Yeah I'm gonna look into that as soon as i have time again, I'd love to get more brains and eyes into my pups' diets and see what that does for them.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> I'd love to get more brains and eyes into my pups' diets and see what that does for them.


That sounds so disgusting. hahaha.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't care a lot about salmon heads. My grocer used to give them to me. As many as I wanted cause he would just throw them away if I didn't take them. There isn't much meat at all on them. They are not completely useless, just aren't that desirable as far as I'm concerned. My dogs didn't particularly like them either.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

atlantic salmon is okay but pacific salmon is not?

what about farmed salmon? can i give that to my dogs when it's time?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just make sure that your dogs will eat at them cause nothin like havin a whole case of heads your dogs won't touch.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Just make sure that your dogs will eat at them cause nothin like havin a whole case of heads your dogs won't touch.


you can always make fish head soup LOL

can you answer my question from above about pacific salmon and farmed salmon and atlantic salmon?

i'm not sure which one i'm not supposed to feed when it's time.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The salmon we get local (Pacific) needs to be frozen for a couple weeks before eating as it has the bad thing (menopause)
The farmed salmon has no problem and I'm sure atlantic does not either.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Just make sure that your dogs will eat at them cause nothin like havin a whole case of heads your dogs won't touch.


Or like having a 50 pound case of whole tilapia taking up freezer space. :frown:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> Or like having a 50 pound case of whole tilapia taking up freezer space. :frown:


Maybe the new puppy will eat it. Maybe try giving it to her after she gets settled with just chicken...


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Do a search on "Salmon poisoning disease". All Atlantic salmon is farmed. There is no such thing any longer as wild Atlantic salmon. Wild pacific salmon can contain the parasite that causes SPD and cooking or freezing it for awhile will kill the parasites (not that you would want to cook a salmon head for your dog). Do a search for details on SPD as this has been discussed here many times.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, I plan on freezing ALL salmon for a month, just to be safe. XD

As for the dogs possibly not eating it, I have NO worries about Ryou or Kuso, because they'll pretty much eat ANYTHING. Amaya may be an issue, though, but I know that her and Ryou absolutely loved salmon when I gave it to them a while back cooked. They were eager for more. So I'm not sure, but I have a pretty good idea that they will more than likely eat it. XP


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i found smelts....and sardines, not canned...

those are okay for fish, aren't they?

i have a sushi place next door to where i live...and i believe they would give me the heads.....i can freeze them until i'm ready...which won't be for a while, according to RFD's plan


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Those fishes are just fine to feed. We give them to our cats all the time and the dogs always have a nibble here and there. 

your dogs will like raw fish, it seems to be more likely than not that adult dogs wont eat it. When you get to the point of adding in fish, offer the fish and only the fish until they will eat it. IF they go for more than a day or two or three, then I would "give up" that fight. We don't force the two who don't like raw fish to eat it since they will eat other raw meats.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Maybe the new puppy will eat it. Maybe try giving it to her after she gets settled with just chicken...


You read my mind. :wink:

However, I did get rid of 35 pounds of it today. Sold for $30. 

Thank you Craigslist. :biggrin:


----------

